# tiger lotus bulb help?



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

I order 5 tiger lotus plant and what I got was the bulbs to grow them. My question is is there a specail way to plant them, do I just stick em in the substrate and wait? Thanks


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

My experience with bulbs is, about 1 out of 10 grows. But those are store bought, Im not sure were you ordered them. 

If you stick them in the substrate they might rot, so let them float until they have a good root system to plant. If you just let them float, they will find their way to the substrate and latch down.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

The way I did mine was to put is about 1/3 of the way into the gravel, leaving 2/3's above the gravel. I found it didn't take long for roots to start showing, and once they get into the gravel they will hold the bulb in place. None of my bulbs floated, so you shouldn't have to worry about them floating away. Good luck, it's a beautiful plant when it grows!

Josh


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah I ordered 5 and they sent 11 bulbs. I ordered them from aquariumplants.com


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

typically you can cut off one of the lily's when it gets a decent size and more will grow from the bulb. If I remember correctly I did this like 3-5 times with my current tiger lotus


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

After the first few tries I started putting new bulbs in an old coffee mug and only moving them to the tank after they sank to the bottom and sprouted. This does not seem to affect the 50% sprouting rate I get. Its 50% except for the onion plant bulbs which turn to gross mush right away. 

I am still trying to figure out how to keep my lotus doing well. I have noticed that in the beginning when its feeding off of the main bulb it doesn't need a lot of fertilizer. But eventually the plant grew a tiny daughter bulb and the plant was attached to this and not the main bulb. Suddenly the plant stopped doing as well and started being more beneficially sensitive to fertilizer. I think when it was attached to the main bulb it got all the nutes it needed from that but the daughter bulbs just can't cut it nutrient-wise. So I went from one glorious lotus plant to two crappy lotus plants on daughter bulbs and the main bulb is still slowly growing new plants.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a bulb from aquariumplants too (was upset to get a bulb, although it clearly says you're getting a bulb on the website...guess I overlooked that). It rotted in the tank for a few weeks before I threw it out. It stunk pretty bad. I'm all set with bulbs.


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

Well I planted all the viable bulbs last night, one was bad for sure. And all of them sank exept one which sank over night. So I guess we we'll see what happens.


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

My main lotus will shed a bulb here and there every so often. I never notice them until I see the spouts. I've had them grow on the surface and I've pushed them into the substrate to see them grow there also.


----------

